# I think Ebike users should have a dedicated section on Strava??



## iateyoubutler (18 Nov 2017)

As the title says

I work with a bloke who uses one, and is on Strava, and every day it`s "3rd overall" this and "2nd overall" that, an it`s plain and simple that he`s clocking these top 10`s, and god forbid KOM`s, and making NO EFFORT whatsoever, the bike is doing all the work. I have precious few top 10`s and only 3 KOMs, and I work bloody hard for them.

I don`t want to open a can of worms, but it really doesn`t seem fair on those who are relying solely on their own legs to do the work


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Nov 2017)

Oh no, the horror.


----------



## Lonestar (19 Nov 2017)

It takes a bit of effort to charge the battery every night,goddamnit.


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2017)

I sort of agree but I'm not that bothered. However if he is boasting about his Strava results on an electric bike then that's funny


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Nov 2017)

Not all people use Strava to gain KOMs. It is also used just to record where you have been. It may surprise some but some cyclists just ride a bike for the enjoyment of riding a bike.

What is funny is that some people dont understand that concept.

Contact Strava and suggest it to them. They may take it on board.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2017)

I was under the impression that there is an Ebike section on strava, but that people didn't know about it, or they didnt use it because they would like their ordinary bike records as well as ebike records merged together, so that they could see all of their results. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## sight-pin (19 Nov 2017)

E-bike riders just need to click 'Add a description' when viewing the ride, then click 'List' under 'Sport' to segregate their ride.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Nov 2017)

Perhaps you need to put Strava into some perspective and use if for your own benefit about your personal achievements, rather than those of others?
How does a rider with a steel bike "compete" with a rider of a full carbon bike? How does a 60 year old amateur on an aluminium bike compare with pro rider just out enjoying himself, but still covering ground way faster than the 60 year old?


----------



## Venod (19 Nov 2017)

My claim to fame, KOM in same time as Tom Pidcock, the wind was a big help for me, Tom may have had a headwind who knows.


----------



## Lonestar (19 Nov 2017)

Probably a few reasons why I don't want Strava.I'm not fast enough and I don't want to be worrying about what other people are doing.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Nov 2017)

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us...n-conventional-bike-data-to-Strava-Guidelines


----------



## Joffey (19 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> As the title says
> 
> I work with a bloke who uses one, and is on Strava, and every day it`s "3rd overall" this and "2nd overall" that, an it`s plain and simple that he`s clocking these top 10`s, and god forbid KOM`s, and making NO EFFORT whatsoever, the bike is doing all the work. I have precious few top 10`s and only 3 KOMs, and I work bloody hard for them.
> 
> I don`t want to open a can of worms, but it really doesn`t seem fair on those who are relying solely on their own legs to do the work



Flag his rides. That’ll stop him.


----------



## kcflyer1957 (19 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Not all people use Strava to gain KOMs. It is also used just to record where you have been. It may surprise some but some cyclists just ride a bike for the enjoyment of riding a bike.
> 
> What is funny is that some people dont understand that concept.
> 
> Contact Strava and suggest it to them. They may take it on board.


Totally agree. To track my rides, I use RidewithGPS and Mapmyride. I have no interest in competing on an app....the apps I use allow me to track my personal best, but the reason I evr owned a bike was to get out and enjoy it.


----------



## sight-pin (20 Nov 2017)

The Flybys feature is good to discover other routes people take.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Nov 2017)

Can I use strava on my assisted bike then. Mine's 1000cc petrol assistance - that's allowed then?


----------



## jefmcg (20 Nov 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Can I use strava on my assisted bike then. Mine's 1000cc petrol assistance - that's allowed then?


You can do anything you like. 

Strava says it's against the rules, though 



jefmcg said:


> https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us...n-conventional-bike-data-to-Strava-Guidelines


----------



## Venod (20 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> All in all I prefer RideWithGPS as an online records, route planning and stats tool



I ditched Strava earlier this year and deleted all my rides, I like ride with GPS but it doesn't handle your average moving speed very well, it was constantly over estimating mine, I couldn't find a fix for this, so I have gone back to Strava, I had 40+ KOMs when I left now down to 22 showing on my profile and a few I still have that are not showing  but my average moving speed is more realistic on Strava.

If you ever reload your rides to Strava don't load them as private, there is no way to un-privatise them globally and its a pain in the neck doing it individually.


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> As the title says
> 
> I work with a bloke who uses one, and is on Strava, and every day it`s "3rd overall" this and "2nd overall" that, an it`s plain and simple that he`s clocking these top 10`s, and god forbid KOM`s, and making NO EFFORT whatsoever, the bike is doing all the work. I have precious few top 10`s and only 3 KOMs, and I work bloody hard for them.
> 
> I don`t want to open a can of worms, but it really doesn`t seem fair on those who are relying solely on their own legs to do the work


Flag the ride. simple.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Nov 2017)

For those that chase KOM's, yes there should be segregation.
I'm only looking at my personal times and laughing at how much faster everyone else is.
The only time I can get a KOM is if a stand near the top and whack everyone that comes by with a large wet fish.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Probably a few reasons why I don't want Strava.I'm not fast enough and I don't want to be worrying about what other people are doing.


You don't have to, I don't, but I must admit I look at my section times sometimes with curiosity & think a) Wow look how quick they did that compared to mine it's funny & b) Wow look how quick they did that compared to mine it must have been really dangerous to go that speed over that section.


----------



## Venod (20 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's true that RWGPS typically gives higher values than Strava but this doesn't make RWGPS an over estimate or Strava an under estimate.



But I know how long I have been stopped on a ride or under a certain speed as set on my Garmin and Strava gets it right were as RWGPS constantly thinks I am stopped more than I am or under a certain speed, if you know how to fix this please tell as that is the reason I am now back using Strava, RWGPS was flattering just not correct.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2017)

If you really want a KOM then just make a segment along an obscure back road, and it will probably last for quite some time. Or make a long convoluted route that someone is only every going to get by actually trying to get that segment!


----------



## Venod (20 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> The fact that the absolute values of X and Y are a bit higher from RWGPS than they are from Strava is irrelevant.



I am going to have disagree, it isn't irrelevant when RWGPS is saying my moving time is 45 minutes on a hour ride and Strava is saying its 55 minutes ( and I know I have only 5 minutes of stopped time) I would say Strava is right and RWGPS got it wrong, I keep a log of my rides mostly for mileage total but if I am recording other metric I want them as accurate as possible.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Nov 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Can I use strava on my assisted bike then. Mine's 1000cc petrol assistance - that's allowed then?



I tried that on my Guzzi and Strava recognised I was going a bit quick to be a cycle.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5048322, member: 43827"]And we mustn't break the rules or..............or what?[/QUOTE]
Or nothing. Strava isn't under UCI rules. 

The titles says Strava should have a section for ebikes. I pointed out it already has, but you can't force anyone to use it. Cheating on Strava is trivial.

@iateyoubutler tell your colleague to record his ride


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2017)

Strava is an amusing bit of cycling fluff. I upload some rides (after the event as my Etrex doesn't do wireless) just for others to giggle at. It shows me some meaningless 'PRs' on random bits of road, which I ignore. If I want to compete, I'll ride a time-trial (and probably not use the Etrex).


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2017)

Ian H said:


> Strava is an amusing bit of cycling fluff. I upload some rides (after the event as my Etrex doesn't do wireless) just for others to giggle at. It shows me some meaningless 'PRs' on random bits of road, which I ignore. If I want to compete, I'll ride a time-trial (and probably not use the Etrex).


I don't think they are all completely meaningless. this is one we do at the end of a lot of rides. it's good to see how much you have left in your legs after riding 40+ miles. it's only a bit of fun but it's good to see who the fast guys are. These are all people i know. i have flagged a couple of guy's on there for doing it on mopeds.


----------



## Mr potts (26 Dec 2017)

I was out with a cycling mate of mine last week we started going up a hill at a decent pace ( on road bikes ) and all of a sudden a guy shoots past us on an electric mtb, we had a look on returning home and lo and behold he had the KOM !! my mate messaged him but got no reply?
https://www.strava.com/activities/1319508114/segments/32660828504


----------



## david k (28 Dec 2017)

I use endomondo as a simple mileage tracker, I think it's really good for that, I did have premium but don't use it currently
I use endomondo for walking cycling, hiking etc. 

I use strava for cycling only, not to look at others but I like to see my segments against historic rides, I like that feature


----------



## cyberknight (29 Dec 2017)

If it bothers you then flag any rides you know for sure are then let strava decide, i dont care anymore tbh, i have better things to worry about.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2017)

I'm not a Strava user, but I understand there's an ebike section, or a means for the honest ebiker to mark his/her rides.

The extent of ebike cheating on Strava is hard to judge, but I expect there is more cheating done in other ways, such as the various programmes which massage your Strava results in a faster direction.


----------



## sight-pin (30 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm not a Strava user, but I understand there's an ebike section, or a means for the honest ebiker to mark his/her rides.



You don't even have to select "e-bike ride" if you don't want to, theirs also a box you can tick to "Hide from leaderboards" so your ride will not show on KOM's, but i think you can still compare your rides to the leaderboard.


----------



## Mike_P (31 Aug 2019)

A Strava user has come up with a javascript workround that sets up e-bike segments from your ride using normal bike segments. Strava do limit the amount of segments you can create each day but at least its a start. See the post by Nick Beeton August 9 2019 at https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us...cross-to-E-Bike-activity-type?page=2#comments


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2019)

Does anyone think ebike Strava legislation is why Parliament will be suspended whilst Boris works on his Queen's speech for it? This is serious stuff.


----------



## derrick (31 Aug 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Perhaps you need to put Strava into some perspective and use if for your own benefit about your personal achievements, rather than those of others?
> How does a rider with a steel bike "compete" with a rider of a full carbon bike? How does a 60 year old amateur on an aluminium bike compare with pro rider just out enjoying himself, but still covering ground way faster than the 60 year old?


Does not matter what you ride ally, steel, carbon, If you are a strong rider.


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Oct 2019)

I own an eMTB but don't log my rides on Strava with it - I rarely ride it nowadays and reserve it for recovery rides occasionally. 

For me Strava is great for keeping track of routes and rides as well as those of my Club mates and others - I learn new routes this way, see how we are all doing etc. 
I review both Garmin and Strava to monitor fitness etc and do like competing for segments too. I only joined Strava in July this year and find going for KOM's helps me focus and plays to my competitive nature - even if the vast majority who rode each segment weren't actually going for it. 

KOM's are fun but getting them is in no way comparable to winning an actual race. Indeed, they are often false indicators in some respect for this but they do provide some training benefits and I don't like to see others 'contaminate' results by cheating and spoiling it for those who do want to take part in them competitively. 

Mine are all from sprints really, shortish uphill typically. Mostly at speeds where most legal e-bike's would not help much, indeed, rather they would run out of assist and then be heavier bikes to attain higher speeds with. 

Strava has various uses for different folks, I think we should all respect that and not actively seek to belittle one aspect of what it offers for others just because we might not see the point ourselves. I guess there will always be those who will cheat for peer recognition though. On a longer, 10 % average segment very close to my house I am currently only 3rd because the top 2 are e-bikers. They openly admit it, even have photos, the discussion was however cordial and light-hearted and no-one has flagged them because they are lovely blokes who do a lot to help out with events and they don't make a habit out of it. Still, it would be better if e-bikers created their own segments and challenged each other rather than compete against non-assisted bikes too.


----------

